
The Sadness of Deleting Your Old Tweets - denzil_correa
https://www.wired.com/story/the-sadness-of-deleting-old-tweets
======
jseliger
Sadness? Or freedom? One reads about famous people getting in trouble over
taken-out-of-context old Tweets and I think, "Hmmmm, maybe I _shouldn 't_ have
all those old Tweets."

In fact, I just read that Alex Tabarrok uses Tweet delete and now I do the
same:
[https://twitter.com/seligerj/status/1023649451443937282](https://twitter.com/seligerj/status/1023649451443937282).
Any Tweet more than a year old gets deleted. Great! It may be a sad statement
about the contemporary web that deleting old Tweets seems wise, but I'm still
doing it.

~~~
r721
But what is the point of liking or retweeting tweets which you know the author
will delete in a year/month?

I don't retweet much, but I want those retweets to stay on my feed, not
disappear by author's wish. Similarly I like tweets to keep them as bookmarks,
and I wouldn't be happy if those tweets would disappear too.

~~~
CharlesW
> _But what is the point of liking or retweeting tweets which you know the
> author will delete in a year /month?_

If you really do find yourself consulting liked/favorited tweets on the
regular, it's not super hard to make personal copies.[1][2]

[1] [https://zapier.com/apps/google-
sheets/integrations/twitter/1...](https://zapier.com/apps/google-
sheets/integrations/twitter/191/save-my-favorite-tweets-to-a-google-
spreadsheet)

[2] [https://github.com/Datamine/Archive-
Tweets](https://github.com/Datamine/Archive-Tweets)

------
loeber
To combat this sadness, I wrote a tool that not only deletes your old tweets
and favorites, but also archives them as JSON, along with any relevant media:
[https://github.com/Datamine/Archive-
Tweets](https://github.com/Datamine/Archive-Tweets)

